# Win a free paradigm B.A.S.E. !!!



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*PARADIGM ARCHERY *is kicking off the 2009 football season with a friendly contest, however in addition to participants having the possibility of winning a free *BASE* unit, we thought it might be more interesting if contestants also had something to lose.


Thursday September 10th the *Steelers* are hosting the *Titans* in the opening game of the 2009 season.

To win the free *BASE *weight you must choose the winning team, as well as being the closest in overall points scored by both teams...... 

For example my guess would be the *Steelers* to win, with 37 total points scored by both teams.

To be fair to everyone entering the contest participants can choose the same team and total points scored as other contestants, if you happen to win we will have a "play-off" between all individuals who have the same winning team and total points scored.

*
You must post your guess in this thread prior to kickoff.*


The loser of the contest will be the individual(s) who chose the wrong team to win, and are off by the most amount of points.

What do you have to lose?..... literally the shirt off your back :wink:....the loser of the contest must post a photo of themselves in this thread with no shirt, holding up a sign that reads " I lost my shirt in a Paradigm challenge".

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. :beer:


Who's game?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

HMMM... steelers, 34 total points.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Steelers, 29 points

I could really use a BASE


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> ttt for Paradigm Archery.


Thanks for the bump Simon, the contest is open to previous Paradigm contest winners as well, however if you win again I plan on flying out and taking you to Vegas with me. :wink:

Since you already have a stab , if you were to win I could give you our new @%$^%.....its something we're working on for 2010, a #*&%@ designed to ^&^%#$. :zip:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I will lose the shirt :wink: I have Steelers with 34 points total


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

titans 21pts


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

steelers 27


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks for the bump Simon, the contest is open to previous Paradigm contest winners as well, however if you win again I plan on flying out and taking you to Vegas with me. :wink:
> 
> Since you already have a stab , if you were to win I could give you our new @%$^%.....its something we're working on for 2010, a #*&%@ designed to ^&^%#$. :zip:


What a tease!. Now you have me wondering what you have planned?. I'll Pass though. I've been very lucky lately. I want to see another member win and know what it is like to have a Quality Archery product from Paradigm on their bow. Bump up.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*steelers*

steelers 34!!!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Steelers, 29 points
> 
> I could really use a BASE


Whoops I made a typo

Steelers, *2**7* points


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

Steelers 41 points :darkbeer:


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

titans 24


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Titans- 34 points


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

titans 48


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

steelers 35pnts


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Steelers 42 points


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Im in. I pick the Steelers with 33 total points!


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

*pick*

I'm in. Steelers 20


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Steelers 31 points.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Steelers 38....


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

steelers,44


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Steelers win, total points 33


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Titans 27 pts.


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

titans by 49


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

21 to 10 for a total of 31 steelers for the win....

Oh and one review coming up! To be written on Sunday after FOOTBALL!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## destinyseeker (Jun 22, 2007)

Ill be at the game,my son is a huge fan of the titans.Im only a couple hrs from pitts.

so I have to say the titans total points 31


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like we have a couple folks who chose the same team and total points, this could have possible play-off implications......things could get interesting real fast..


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

steelers 42


----------



## pirates55 (Nov 15, 2005)

Steelers 49


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Steelers 24


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

hmmm ... i guess at least 2 people think im a genius


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

please tell me the females are entering this too. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

alpineyukon said:


> hmmm ... i guess at least 2 people think im a genius


To make the contest as fair as possible we decided we would allow folks to choose the same team and total points scored as someone else, we didn't think it would be fair if the first few guys who saw our post took all the common numbers. This way anyone who decides to play can choose any team and total points and have a fair chance of winning, even if they don't see this post for another week.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Steelers 42pts


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

titans 23 points


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*ttt*

steelers 21


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Steelers 34 points


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in with Steelers 24


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

titans 17 pts


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Steelers 17pts


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

steeler 48 points total


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Steelers, 42 points...


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Lots of Steeler fans out there.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

If the Steelers win with 42 points does the 1'st 42 points guesser win?


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

steelers 41 pts (24-17), first thought on the game was 34, but looks like a few others are thinking that too ill go with my next thought


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

steelers 30 points 17-13


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Carolina 34


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Steelers 43 points


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*What if the game ends in a tie ? ..... its certainly possible in the regular season*. . 


If the game *concludes* in a tie at the end of OT there will be *two winners*, :first: :second:.......one winner who picked the Steelers to win and is the closest in total points scored, as well as a winner who chose the Titans to win and is the closest to the overall total points scored. 

To show my appreciation to the fine folks of AT I will *seriously sweeten the pot * , if the game concludes in a tie *each winner will receive...........
a BASE weight,.... CTA, ......and ... SOS ! :jeez:*


Remember there is risk involved.... the loser must post a shirtless photo of themselves with a sign reading ....."*I lost my shirt in a Paradigm challenge*" :mg:


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Lots of Steeler fans out there.



that jst means alot of guys with posted pics of them holding a sign:darkbeer:
i'm not a titans fan by no means..being from indiana..GO COLTS:darkbeer:
but would rather see titans win then the steelers..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

It will be a a single Digit points game. :wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Titans.......and 13 points


----------



## dawgs2323 (Oct 26, 2008)

Steelers............44pts:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

dawgs2323 said:


> Steelers............44pts:wink:


Eric, 

let me know if you havent recieved your package yet.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

It seems a lot of folks think the total score will be in the 40's. :dontknow:


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Steelers, 35 points!:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Less than 1 week away....put your guess in soon.


----------



## Gunsights (Sep 3, 2009)

*My Pick*

Steelers 27
Titans 16
= 43 total points


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

Steelers points 35


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The Titans are a good team, I'm surprised more folks aren't picking them to win. :confused3:


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Steelers-21 W
Titans-10 L
31 total points

We have the Lions how would I Know how to pick a winner.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Titans
38 pts


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Steelers 52 points 28 to 24


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I expect the "Price is right" strategy to be employed seconds before kick-off.:wink:


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*My guess*

Titans 28 total points


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*guess*

Steelers win! 45 total points


----------



## jthaze (Jul 4, 2005)

Steelers, 44 total points, 27 to 17


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

steelers; 53 total pts


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

titans 45:wink:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

steelers-37 points


----------



## wvbowman (Sep 4, 2009)

Steelers win this one 27-17 total 44:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I give up. I'll join the Game. :wink:

Steelers to Win.
Total points= 14 :darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> I give up. I'll join the Game. :wink:
> 
> Steelers to Win.
> Total points= 14 :darkbeer:


Simon,

Thats going to be a tough number to end the game with.

7-7 would mean OT and a different final score, unless of course OT ends with no score. 

8-6
9-5
10-4 
11-3
12-2 

Are not too likely to hit, but you never know...you're pretty lucky :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

More like Steelers 14, Titans 0. :wink:. Everyone's picking the Standard Total points. So i'm going the opposite Way. I'm not a Titans fan. They gave my Chargers fits lately.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> More like Steelers 14, Titans 0. :wink:. Everyone's picking the Standard Total points. So i'm going the opposite Way. I'm not a Titans fan. They gave my Chargers fits lately.



I forgot all about the 14-0 option, :doh: good call....you're definitely in the running. :wink:


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*scores*

steelers 34 total points 

titans 13

steelers 21


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Only 2 more days left for folks to post a guess.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Time is running out fast.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up for the Contest. :darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> I expect the "Price is right" strategy to be employed seconds before kick-off.:wink:


drat, you outted my plan! I'll go Steelers over the Titans, total score 24 points. 

Of course I have The steelers kicker on my FFL team so I'm planning on the score being 24-0 and all 50 yard FG's.. I don't ask too much?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

You just never know :wink:

I had Ben and Hines in my FFL last year, I have Santonio this year...I cant seem to get away from those darned steelers.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

23 steelers is the number and the team


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Whew, sure glad I'm not the one having to lose my shirt. Trust me, nobody wants to see that! ukey:


So, who lost their shirt? 

> The person that guessed the furthest off but had the right team: Terps1 off by 30 but did pick the Steelers.
> Furthest off with the wrong team: skycomag off by 26 and picked the Titans
> Or the person that Guessed Carolina: :chortle:


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone win???


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont think I did I had a total score of 17 and steelers winning.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

skycomag said:


> titans by 49


 This should be your loser! And if he looks like his Avatar, I dont want to see it!



Foxzr2 said:


> I'm in with Steelers 24


This should be your winner (I believe I looked through them all)

Congrats!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*I believe I have it correct, but please feel free to correct me if I overlooked anyone.*

It looks like we have a play-off between *Altman* and *Foxzr2,* both chose the *steelers to win with 24 *total points scored. It appears they are both from Maryland, so for the play-off this is what we'll do : 

*Altman and Foxzr2*.....You gentlemen can pick your favorite Maryland team to win this weekend , if both Washington and Baltimore lose you will battle it out again next week and until we have a winner.

If only one of you picks a winning team they will be our winner.

If you both pick a winning team we will determine a winner by who is the closest to the total overall points scored by both teams in their respective games.

As to make things fair for each of you, PM me your guess...this will leave your opponent in the dark with who you picked to win , and what you believe will be the total number of points scored. After I receive both or your guesses I will post them here in the thread.


Good luck Guys . :thumbs_up


As for the loser, I believe the loser to be *Skycomag* who chose the Titans and 49.

*Skycomag*.....Please post a shirtless photo of yourself holding up a sign which reads " I lost my shirt in a Paradigm challenge"  :beer:


Thanks to everyone for playing, Look mext month for our World series challenge.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> drat, you outted my plan! I'll go Steelers over the Titans, total score 24 points.
> Of course I have The steelers kicker on my FFL team so I'm planning on the score being 24-0 and all 50 yard FG's.. I don't ask too much?


Sorry to put the monkey in the wrench.. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Well heck :doh: I knew I was missing someone.....We 'll have to revisit the play-off format. Ted what NFL team would you consider your "home team" ?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Well heck :doh: I knew I was missing someone.....We 'll have to revisit the play-off format. Ted what NFL team would you consider your "home team" ?


I'm ok with the Maryland teams.. Anyone but the Cowboys! ukey:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok great, You're in along with Altman and Foxzr2. :darkbeer:


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

good luck guys, and hats off to paradigm great contest idea!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to the three with the same close scores. Bump for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jun 22, 2007)

*contest*

Thanks for the contest Paradigm,although I was pulling for the Titans,(took my son to the game and he was very excited to see his favorite players from the Titans).This was alot of fun.

Can you tell me when my cta shipped?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

destinyseeker said:


> Thanks for the contest Paradigm,although I was pulling for the Titans,(took my son to the game and he was very excited to see his favorite players from the Titans).This was alot of fun.
> 
> Can you tell me when my cta shipped?




Steve, 

You should recieve your CTA Monday or Tuesday. Thanks for playing. 

Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Foxzr2......I need a Pm from you before the start of tomorrows games.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I've attempted to contact *Skycomag* via PM regarding his obligation to post a photo, I hope to hear from him soon. 

Thanks again everyone,
Joe


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Just want to say that I have hear nothing but positive comments about your products. Professional and high class. This is what it's all about. Awesome looking.:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> I've attempted to contact *Skycomag* via PM regarding his obligation to post a photo, I hope to hear from him soon.
> 
> Thanks again everyone,
> Joe


I just came in from Muley Hunting just to see Skycomag's Picture. Where is it?. :wink: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats to the finalists, thank God I didnt lose, wouldnt be a pretty sight :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> I just came in from Muley Hunting just to see Skycomag's Picture. Where is it?. :wink: :icon_1_lol:


*Simon,

Hopefully I will hear from him soon, Ive left him several pm's as well as a message on his profile page. *:dontknow:



steve hilliard said:


> congrats to the finalists, thank God I didn't lose, wouldn't be a pretty sight :wink:


*Steve,

I haven't heard back from Foxzr2 ...Im not sure what we'll do to settle the winner of the contest just yet.*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive been contacted by *Skycomag*......its seems now that he's lost he wants to be excluded from the contest....I can't help but wonder if that would have been the case if he were the winner. :zip:

I believe the vast majority of the fine folks who entered the contest have integrity and would live up to their end of the deal, unfortunately the individual that lost chose not to. :thumbs_do 

Suffice to say *Skycomag* is banned from future contests.

Rather than dwell on one bad apple, here's to all the fine folks who entered the contest who are filled with honor and integrity. :darkbeer::beer:


Thanks everyone !!

Joe


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, its a contest that you either win or lose in. There is no money involved for the contestee and what do ya have to loose? Thanks guys for being in this things with me. Hope to see you guys in another room sometime :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*It looks like we have our winner.*

Congrats to *Altman* for winning the contest and receiving a free *BASE* weight. :beer:


The *Ravens won *with a *total of 62 points *being scored.

The 3 finalist all chose the Ravens to win with the following scores.
*
Altman* total points 38.
*
Jawsdad *total points 37.....very close Ted. :wink:

*Foxzr2* total points 24.

*kudos to Foxzr2*....he was out of town and didn't contact me until after the game, he told me he would have chosen the Ravens and 24..... honor and integrity at its finest....hats off to you my friend. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Thanks again to everyone who played, we will be doing something similar for the upcoming world series.

Joe


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

crap, I would have been closer guessing 73 than 37.. Where was the Ravens defense in that game?!?!? :chortle:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Tell me about it....I have the Ravens and Eagles defenses in my fantasy league...like a fool I started the Ravens yesterday :doh:.... it cost be over 30 points yesterday and most likely the win !!...and to make matters worse the Eagles are my home town team....I just don't know what I was thinking. :dontknow:


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Joe -

Thank you for the opportunity to win a quality product. I lucked out by picking the highest score. It should look fine on my Tribute. Thanks again.
Regards,
Altman


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

altman said:


> Joe -
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to win a quality product. I lucked out by picking the highest score. It should look fine on my Tribute. Thanks again.
> Regards,
> Altman


Thank you for playing. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

altman said:


> Joe -
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to win a quality product. I lucked out by picking the highest score. It should look fine on my Tribute. Thanks again.
> Regards,
> Altman


Congrats altman. You just won a piece of FINE ART!. Its just not pretty to look at but is way more useful!. :wink: Congrats again.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

altman said:


> Joe -
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to win a quality product. I lucked out by picking the highest score. It should look fine on my Tribute. Thanks again.
> Regards,
> Altman


Congrats !!!!! make sure you let us known how you like the B.A.S.E. weights

Joe, who will be the big loser ????? me?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> Congrats !!!!! make sure you let us known how you like the B.A.S.E. weights
> 
> Joe, who will be the big loser ????? me?


Steve,

You couldn't be a loser if you tried. :wink:

Unfortunately the gentleman who lost the contest *"Skycomag"* doesn't feel obligated to post a photo of himself. Unknown to him I intended to giveaway a BASE to the loser as well. :mg:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*Congrats "altman"*

Thanks PARADIGM ARCHERY for giving us the opportunity to win one of your awesome products.your stabilizers are super i'm planning on owning one of them in the near future.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

lunkerbuster said:


> Thanks PARADIGM ARCHERY for giving us the opportunity to win one of your awesome products.your stabilizers are super i'm planning on owning one of them in the near future.


Thank you....look for another contest for the world series.


----------

